# Wrong Ago



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://rangemagazine.com/features/sprin ... ng_ago.pdf

"I found not a single AGO document image depicting anyone riding dirt bikes, hunting, rasslin' cows, fishing, or, God forbid, mining, logging, or drilling. But there are plenty of lovely pictures of children bird-watching, hiking, water sampling, and doing trail work, or pictures of depopulated scenery."

Water sampling? WOW!


----------

